# Mah ... mi son iscritto su http://narcisismo.forumup.it/



## Paolo78mi (25 Ottobre 2016)

Tempo 1 gg per raccontare la mia storia ... 
Le moderatrici eran tutte carine nei modi, i maschietti invece ...
Cosi qualcuno deve aver insistito e mi hanno sbattuto fuori ...

Non hanno apprezzato la mia foto in boxer ...



*Informazione Critica*
 Sei stato escluso da questo forum
contatta l'Amministratore del Sito per ulteriori informazioni.


----------



## Paolo78mi (25 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Tempo 1 gg per raccontare la mia storia ...
> Le moderatrici eran tutte carine nei modi, i maschietti invece ...
> Cosi qualcuno deve aver insistito e mi hanno sbattuto fuori ...
> 
> ...


Fortuna che ero già registrato con un'altro Account...

e con lo stesso AVATAR !!!

Visto che sono andati avanti a commentare il FORUM senza di me.. mi sembra giusto fargli una SORPRESA


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Fortuna che ero già registrato con un'altro Account...
> 
> e con lo stesso AVATAR !!!
> 
> Visto che sono andati avanti a commentare il FORUM senza di me.. mi sembra giusto fargli una SORPRESA


Ma porta la puttana Paolo quello è un forum "serissimo" che cazzo vai a fare lì 
cioe li davvero  no cazzeggi e scazzi 
lascia perdere che li le storie son serie e gravi non c'è nulla di cui scherzare 
dietro front


----------



## Skorpio (25 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Tempo 1 gg per raccontare la mia storia ...
> Le moderatrici eran tutte carine nei modi, i maschietti invece ...
> Cosi qualcuno deve aver insistito e mi hanno sbattuto fuori ...
> 
> ...


è tutta invidia... lascia scorrere... ogni tanto anche gli invidiosi hai bisogno di sfogarsi...


----------



## ipazia (25 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Tempo 1 gg per raccontare la mia storia ...
> Le moderatrici eran tutte carine nei modi, i maschietti invece ...
> Cosi qualcuno deve aver insistito e mi hanno sbattuto fuori ...
> 
> ...


ma non è un forum di cazzeggio...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> ma non è un forum di cazzeggio...


Già, per nulla


----------



## Paolo78mi (25 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma porta la puttana Paolo quello è un forum "serissimo" che cazzo vai a fare lì
> cioe li davvero  no cazzeggi e scazzi
> lascia perdere che li le storie son serie e gravi non c'è nulla di cui scherzare
> dietro front


Ma anch'io ho sofferto.... per 2anni.... ho spiegato la mia storia ma non mi hanno preso per sul serio....
Forse dovevo omettere i particolari sullo scambio di coppia i club le saune privè la fedifraga ....

Volevo portare un po' di allegria con la mia mutanda salsicciata.... e invece....


----------



## Paolo78mi (25 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Già, per nulla


Cmq non pensavo di leggere cosi tante storie incasinate... è proprio un forum di gente ... che fa fatica a mandare a fare in culo le persone.... dai ....


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma anch'io ho sofferto.... per 2anni.... ho spiegato la mia storia ma non mi hanno preso per sul serio....
> Forse dovevo omettere i particolari sullo scambio di coppia i club le saune privè la fedifraga ....
> 
> Volevo portare un po' di allegria con la mia mutanda salsicciata.... e invece....


Madonna Paole' :rotfl:

io non metto in dubbio che tu volessi alleggerire ma li davvero ci stanno persone che han molto sofferto a causa di narcisisti e credo che cerchino più consigli che risate 

e poi la mutanda salsicciaia li ma proprio no


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Cmq non pensavo di leggere cosi tante storie incasinate... è proprio un forum di gente ... che fa fatica a mandare a fare in culo le persone.... dai ....


No che fa fatica ad accettare di essere stati complici di un/a narciso anche se involontariamente


----------



## Tradito? (25 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Cmq non pensavo di leggere cosi tante storie incasinate... è proprio un forum di gente ... che fa fatica a mandare a fare in culo le persone.... dai ....


Eppure sembra che con te l'abbiano fatto


----------



## Brunetta (25 Ottobre 2016)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Eppure sembra che con te l'abbiano fatto


C'è chi ha virtù inaspettate :carneval:


----------



## Tradito? (25 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi ha virtù inaspettate :carneval:


E chi no


----------



## Eliade (26 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Fortuna che ero già registrato con un'altro Account...
> 
> e con lo stesso AVATAR !!!
> 
> Visto che sono andati avanti a commentare il FORUM senza di me.. mi sembra giusto fargli una SORPRESA


Magari è stato questo...su moltissimi forum (praticamente la maggior parte) non è possibile iscriversi con due account. 
Magari sei stato bannato proprio per questo: doppio account. :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2016)

Eliade ha detto:


> Magari è stato questo...su moltissimi forum (praticamente la maggior parte) non è possibile iscriversi con due account.
> Magari sei stato bannato proprio per questo: doppio account. :mexican:


piu probabile che sia stato considerato un narciso  
Paoletto ci scherza ma li scherzan pochino


----------



## flower7700 (27 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma anch'io ho sofferto.... per 2anni.... ho spiegato la mia storia ma non mi hanno preso per sul serio....
> Forse dovevo omettere i particolari sullo *scambio di coppia i club le saune privè la fedifraga* ....
> 
> Volevo portare un po' di allegria con la mia *mutanda salsicciata*.... e invece....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Uno che soffre davvero non va nei privé a far scambio di coppie  e non si mette l'uselin come avatar


----------



## Paolo78mi (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Madonna Paole' :rotfl:
> 
> io non metto in dubbio che tu volessi alleggerire ma li davvero ci stanno persone che han molto sofferto a causa di narcisisti e credo che cerchino più consigli che risate
> 
> e poi la mutanda salsicciaia li ma proprio no


Si, ho notato ... volevo dispensare un po' di consigli ... tirar su un po' il morale a tuttE ... e invece ilmio gesto non è stato apprezzato.

Me l'hanno CASSATA subito la mutanda-salsicciata ... ma cavoli dico io nonsi po' parlare seriamente con uno che ha una buona salsiccia nostrana infilata nelle mutande ? ma che male ci sarà mai ???

C'è chi la mette nei panini chi in frigo ... io la metto nelle mutande ... eheheheheheheh


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, ho notato ... volevo dispensare un po' di consigli ... tirar su un po' il morale a tuttE ... e invece ilmio gesto non è stato apprezzato.
> 
> Me l'hanno CASSATA subito la mutanda-salsicciata ... ma cavoli dico io nonsi po' parlare seriamente con uno che ha una buona salsiccia nostrana infilata nelle mutande ? ma che male ci sarà mai ???
> 
> C'è chi la mette nei panini chi in frigo ... io la metto nelle mutande ... eheheheheheheh


La prossima volta fai un avatar in tight magari la passi liscia 
io la metto nel sugo, [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ne sa qualcosa :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, ho notato ... volevo dispensare un po' di consigli ... tirar su un po' il morale a tuttE ... e invece ilmio gesto non è stato apprezzato.
> 
> Me l'hanno CASSATA subito la mutanda-salsicciata ... ma cavoli dico io nonsi po' parlare seriamente con uno che ha una buona salsiccia nostrana infilata nelle mutande ? ma che male ci sarà mai ???
> 
> C'è chi la mette nei panini chi in frigo ... io la metto nelle mutande ... eheheheheheheh


Per me ci fai.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Fortuna che ero già registrato con un'altro Account...
> 
> e con lo stesso AVATAR !!!
> 
> Visto che sono andati avanti a commentare il FORUM senza di me.. mi sembra giusto fargli una SORPRESA


Daje Paoletto. Ti amiamo

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Ma anch'io ho sofferto.... per 2anni.... ho spiegato la mia storia ma non mi hanno preso per sul serio....
> Forse dovevo omettere i particolari sullo scambio di coppia i club le saune privè la fedifraga ....
> 
> Volevo portare un po' di allegria con la mia mutanda salsicciata.... e invece....


Paolo però devi anche capire che i forum sono luoghi un po' particolari. La gente molto spesso ma perché vorrebbe essere presa sul serio. Poi è chiaro che anche a me ogni tanto leggere di storie di persone Beta che più beta non si può mi fa cascare le palle. Però non puoi andare a fare l'elicottero col pisello in un forum di piagnoni...


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Ottobre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Si, ho notato ... volevo dispensare un po' di consigli ... tirar su un po' il morale a tuttE ... e invece ilmio gesto non è stato apprezzato.
> 
> Me l'hanno CASSATA subito la mutanda-salsicciata ... ma cavoli dico io nonsi po' parlare seriamente con uno che ha una buona salsiccia nostrana infilata nelle mutande ? ma che male ci sarà mai ???
> 
> C'è chi la mette nei panini chi in frigo ... io la metto nelle mutande ... eheheheheheheh


È che continui a pensare che mettere il pisello nei casi umani ti risolverà la vita. Ma perché invece non ti trasformi in un fashion blogger e ti trombi le modelle? Solo casi umani pure quelli però la danno facile, e magari lì in mezzo trovi una perla

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Paolo78mi (1 Novembre 2016)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Paolo però devi anche capire che i forum sono luoghi un po' particolari. La gente molto spesso ma perché vorrebbe essere presa sul serio. Poi è chiaro che anche a me ogni tanto leggere di storie di persone Beta che più beta non si può mi fa cascare le palle. Però non puoi andare a fare l'elicottero col pisello in un forum di piagnoni...


eheheheh
Adoro fare l'elicotterino....
e far pesare il mio salsicciottolo davanti alla MILF di turno che mi guarda a bocca aperta.... 
Che esibizionista del CAZZO che sono ahahahahahahhahahahah


----------



## Arcistufo (2 Novembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> eheheheh
> Adoro fare l'elicotterino....
> e far pesare il mio salsicciottolo davanti alla MILF di turno che mi guarda a bocca aperta....
> Che esibizionista del CAZZO che sono ahahahahahahhahahahah


Sei pessimo fraté

Inviato dal mio SM-J120FN utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Novembre 2016)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> eheheheh
> Adoro fare l'elicotterino....
> e far pesare il mio salsicciottolo davanti alla MILF di turno che mi guarda a bocca aperta....
> Che esibizionista del CAZZO che sono ahahahahahahhahahahah


E il tenente colonnello Kilgore muto.


----------

